# Oettinger 2.0TFSI Carbon RAM-Air-Box ...Do you know that?



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

Here in Germany in this time a very often ordert part for the 2.0TFSI Sportback. Looks very nice and bring more Power


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

yeah, it's called a carbonio








Dave


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*

and that mesh-like thing, is it the filter? i doubt it would hold any particles!!


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger 2.0TFSI Carbon RAM-Air-Box ...Do you know that? (DemianSP)*

more infos under
http://www.oettinger.de/news.php?lang=1&id=324
OETTINGER now offers a retro fit carbon „Ram Air“ intake for the current Golf GTI and A3 2.0 TFSI. The noble component is manufactured in Carbon and impresses with its first class fit and finish. 
With the standard intake most of the air stream passing through the front skirt is released in to the engine room. Once the carbon Ram-Air collector has been fitted, the complete air flow is directed in to the air filter box. Due to the optimised flow form and the excess pressure created, more air is fed to the engine as the speed increases. This in turn leads to a noticeably improved response and increased power. 
The complete kit, including the appropriate sport filter insert, can be purchased either directly from Oettinger or from any Audi or Volkswagen dealer for € 290.00 (RRP).
The OETTINGER RAM-AIR intake is a further component in the continuously expanding OETTINGER CARBON-LINE and further versions will become available in the near future.


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger 2.0TFSI Carbon RAM-Air-Box ...Do you know that? (DemianSP)*

Very nice (yep, looks like a Carbonio)- a bit pricey comapred to the Carbonio, though...


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger 2.0TFSI Carbon RAM-Air-Box ...Do you know that? (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Very nice (yep, looks like a Carbonio)- a bit pricey comapred to the Carbonio, though...

it is pricey due to the new feature in the red circle


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Oettinger 2.0TFSI Carbon RAM-Air-Box ...Do you know that? (a3-b-RS)*

APR now owns Oettinger
APR is a partner (or something like that) with Carbonio.


----------



## fundrive22 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Oettinger 2.0TFSI Carbon RAM-Air-Box ...Do you know that? (PD Performance)*

I don't mean to be ignorant, but where does the water go?
Is there a trap for that with this system?
I was just thinking that as I drove through torrential downpours recently.
Any input?


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Oettinger 2.0TFSI Carbon RAM-Air-Box ...Do you know that? (fundrive22)*

you could get one of these...the snorkel helps with the rain, also in creeks and small rivers or at the beach...up to 6 feet depth:


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Oettinger 2.0TFSI Carbon RAM-Air-Box ...Do you know that? (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_you could get one of these...the snorkel helps with the rain, also in creeks and small rivers or at the beach...up to 6 feet depth:


----------



## fundrive22 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Oettinger 2.0TFSI Carbon RAM-Air-Box ...Do you know that? (tpliquid)*

So what if I'm not comfortable with the snorkel look?
Does anyone have an intelligent answer to the question?
Could anyone with the Carbonio intake tell me what type of filter does it come with?
APR said it's a dry filter ,so no oil. But is it foam like Project A3's picture or more like the one pictured at the start of this thread?


----------

